# what's the sinificance...



## octoburn (Oct 1, 2005)

this is the only forum I think this question would really fit under...

in all the Behind the Scenes footage on the EE DVDs, I always see Peter Jackson wearing a zip-up jacket with the LoTR logo on the front and a date (don't recall exactly what day it was) as well as "---th day of shooting" or something to that effect. it's always the same one, the date never changes. what is the significance of this date of shooting? anyone know?


----------



## Eledhwen (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: what's the significance...*

Perhaps once he got the jacket he didn't see the point in scrapping it and getting a fresh one every day. Like old slippers - more comfy!


----------

